# Rifle rest



## hdskip (Jun 7, 2014)

This is a project that my precision machining students make before they graduate. This is a high school class. Obviously we are in a rural area( this may not be PC in some city schools). The project is all made from bar stock and made to print specs. We are in class 2.5 hrs. a day and this project takes about 6 week to complete. This is assembled with mechanical fasteners and no welding is done on it. This came about because I personally needed one. As I designed and built mine many of my students expressed a desire to build one. To date this past year we have completed 5 of these. Many folks have offered to buy them but no one will part with theirs. I thought I'd share this with everyone.
   Gary


----------



## dan12 (Jun 7, 2014)

would like to see more pics on how it was built,looks factory:victory:


----------



## hdskip (Jun 7, 2014)

These are all the pictures I have now. I can take some more when I can get around to it. I also have blue prints for each part. The young men I train go directly to machining jobs upon graduation. This kind of professional work helps them attain good positions in manufacturing. 
   Commercial rests of this quality sell in $250-$300 range. I wouldn't sell mine for that price.

 If there is an interest I will try to post the prints and plans for this project. Be patient with me as I'm IT challenged. I think it has something to do with my advanced years!

   BTW thanks for the compliment.

   Gary


----------



## sgisler (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like a very nice rest. I'm sure there would be lots if interest here for the plans. I for one am, anyway. 
Thanks for posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jun 8, 2014)

Ditto on the plans. I just finished building a rest from an old office chair. It turned out pretty good, but not nearly as nice as yours. I would love to build one for myself and maybe a few for gifts to my shooting buds.


----------



## Andre (Jun 8, 2014)

Have you shot with it yet?


----------



## hdskip (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been shooting with mine for several years now. It is by far the nicest one I've used. The only thing I would change for myself would be to change the top to make it adjustable for windage. I just haven't gotten around to doing it yet. This rest has both coarse and fine vertical adjustment. As far as prints and plans I'll have to make copies and scan them and will post them here. I'm finishing up the school year and will be busy for a couple of days. It will be later in the week before I can get that done.
   There is a pretty good amount of work to this thing. Nothing extremely close tolerance but the average person mildly skilled on the mill and lathe could handle it. My students are second year machining students (high school seniors) and they do a really nice job. There are many different techniques on both machines that may be done differently but the object is to teach them different ways of doing things they will be challenged with on the job.
    If I were going to make several (gifts or whatever) there are ways to do things differently using production techniques to save time and effort. 
    It really is a good project and very satisfying to not put out several hundred dollars that can be spent on bullets and other reloading components. That's what this hobby machining thing is all about anyway.
    I'll do my best to get the plans on this week.
    Gary


----------



## sgisler (Jun 8, 2014)

Fantastic Gary, much appreciated!! I'll be watching for them!
Have a good end of year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you for the plans. And thank you especially for what you do. Continuing and perpetuating the machine and fabrication vocations is a wonderful thing. Not only does it give young minds (and hands) a very useful skill, it keeps them focused and hopefully on a good path to their future.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a couple of rests and started to build one of my own design (that I am now embarrassed to show).  That is a really nice piece of work and there is no welding.

I would really like to see your plans.

Thank you for sharing.



hdskip said:


> These are all the pictures I have now. I can take some more when I can get around to it. I also have blue prints for each part. The young men I train go directly to machining jobs upon graduation. This kind of professional work helps them attain good positions in manufacturing.
> Commercial rests of this quality sell in $250-$300 range. I wouldn't sell mine for that price.
> 
> If there is an interest I will try to post the prints and plans for this project. Be patient with me as I'm IT challenged. I think it has something to do with my advanced years!
> ...


----------



## barrydc1 (Jun 9, 2014)

That surely does look nice, and I also would like to see not only plans, but a pic or two with how the rifle fits in it.  I must admit that I have never used a rest of this type before.  Nice job and I wish that I had had the options your students do, and especially the level of placement for jobs.  That's truly gold!


----------



## ARM (Jun 9, 2014)

hdskip said:


> .................  I'll do my best to get the plans on this week.
> Gary


Hello  Gary
Beautiful teach and build  !!!
Ditto  on  the PLANS
Did  U  post them  here and if U  did  where are  they ???
Would  love  a set
Thanks  a  mill in advance
aRM


----------



## hdskip (Jun 9, 2014)

Here are a few more pictures of the rest and how it is used. The bags were purchased and filled with lead shot for weight. I also built the shooting bench. It is ambidextrous and made from heavy stuff and is very portable. 
   The rifle is a new build. Action is a 98 Mauser all tuned up and reworked, stock is a curly maple bench rest stock, stainless fluted heavy barrel with a Timney trigger, Redfield rings and bases and a Swift scope. Oh yeah..... .243 Winchester. Hoping to get it to shoot under 1/2 inch. The last 2 have done that well, so I'm optimistic. Should be done by mid July.

Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement. I'll have the prints for the rest on here this week. Stay tuned!!!!


----------



## hdskip (Jun 10, 2014)

Here are the prints for the rifle rest. They vary some from the pictures but only because of availability of material for my shop. Thank you everyone for the interest and the opportunity to share this with others. As I believe : You are only limited by your imagination!


----------



## sgisler (Jun 10, 2014)

Gary, much thanks for taking the time to put up the plans and pictures! Looks like a great project, I'll have to move it to the top of my list!
Also, I'll reiterate the thanks from others for what you do. It often seems that the manual arts don't get the respect they deserve these days and people like you and others who are willing to teach what they know to the next generations are helping to keep these important skills alive.


----------



## hdskip (Jun 10, 2014)

Stan, 
         Thanks for your kind remarks. This trade has been good to me since I got started in 1972. I worked in industry for almost 25 years and have been teaching high school students since then. I don't think I could ask for much in satisfaction as these last 42 years have given me. One more year (maybe 2) and I'm going do this for a hobby!
        I have some other neat projects I'll post in the future.
              Gary


----------



## sgisler (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, I would wish that your retirement would be just as satisfying! 

Looking forward to your future project posts.

Stan


----------



## Chucketn (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks, Gary, for posting this project and sharing the plans. Although I no longer shoot, or hunt, I have two brothers, and a son that do.
I will see if they want me to make one. 
How do you like the table? Are there any changes you would make to it? Would you mind sharing the plans for it, too? I asume the legs are from a folding table. Were they bought new or repurposed?
I also thank you for your role in perpetuating the American Machinist. I wish I had that kind of training in High School. I recently retired from 20 years as a computer tech in the local school systems and nothing exists here in TN like that at the High School level, at least in the 3 districts that I worked in.

Chuck


----------



## ARM (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Gary
Many thanks for taking time out to post these plans
Was real obliging of U
Truly much appreciated
Would love to start one ASAP
LORD  BLESS
aRM


----------



## barrydc1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, Thanks for the pics and the plans.  The projects are just beautiful. I see how the rest works now. Hadn't recognized a bag rest without the bags.

I also happen to be just starting a Mauser 98 project in 30-06. I need to make that rest for it now.  By the way, I have .243 that shoots sub-moa as they say.  It's a great deer and coyote gun!  Sadly, I have never done my own rifle until now, so I'm starting a learning curve:nervous:.  The .243 was a custom job that a friend sold me.

Thanks so much again for sharing.
Barry Lochridge


----------



## hdskip (Jun 12, 2014)

Here are a few more projects that I have pictures of. The first 2 rifle rests were done by students, The first vise was also done by a student, and I'm to blame for the rest. I hope that you'll find these interesting. Several things drive me doing these projects: First is to educate my students and help them realize that with skills they aren't locked into buying everything, therefore making them more independent. Second is to allow them to be creative thereby unlocking their ability to think for themselves. Thirdly many of my projects are created out of a lack of disposable income. I usually have much more time than I have funds. Fourth is the satisfaction factor, I just makes you feel great to do these things. 
   I'd like to thank everyone for the interest and the kind words.
   Gary


----------



## melsdad (Jun 12, 2014)

Are you building the stock for this rifle also? The rest looks great! I built one about 10 years ago very similar to yours but the base is different.



hdskip said:


> Here are a few more pictures of the rest and how it is used. The bags were purchased and filled with lead shot for weight. I also built the shooting bench. It is ambidextrous and made from heavy stuff and is very portable.
> The rifle is a new build. Action is a 98 Mauser all tuned up and reworked, stock is a curly maple bench rest stock, stainless fluted heavy barrel with a Timney trigger, Redfield rings and bases and a Swift scope. Oh yeah..... .243 Winchester. Hoping to get it to shoot under 1/2 inch. The last 2 have done that well, so I'm optimistic. Should be done by mid July.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement. I'll have the prints for the rest on here this week. Stay tuned!!!!
> ...


----------



## hdskip (Jun 13, 2014)

The stock was roughed out by someone unknown to me. I've had it in my shop for 8-10 yrs. It should finish up pretty nice. It's a nice piece of curly maple. I've got the metal work done and have started on the stock. Hope to be shooting it by mid July. Thanks for your comments.
    Gary


----------



## melsdad (Jun 13, 2014)

Gary I would be interested in any plans or info. You may have on the chasing hammer you posted.

Thanks 
Brian

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## ray hampton (Jun 16, 2014)

will you consider selling copies of your blueprint 
this project are outstanding


----------



## hdskip (Jun 17, 2014)

Ray,
    The plans are posted earlier in the thread. You are welcome to copy and use them. Thank you for the kind remarks.
        Gary


----------



## ray hampton (Jun 18, 2014)

thank you for the prints


----------



## hdskip (Jun 18, 2014)

You're quite welcome


----------



## JT. (Jun 20, 2014)

nice rest , very usefull


----------

